# PNG Barre de menus d'origine?



## Climaxxx (14 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, j'ai personnalisé ma barre de menus, mais elle est transparente et comme un gros boulet j'ai écrasé la barre argentée... Je commence à me lasser de la transparente et je ne retrouve plus ma barre grise d'origine, est-ce quelqu'un pourrait poser le .png qui est utilisé dans themepark pour le barre de menus?

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## marctiger (14 Avril 2010)

Avec Onyx, "Paramètres/Finder/Fond de la barre des menus".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Dans les Préférences Système -> Bureau.

Ou sauvegarde pour la custo.


----------



## Climaxxx (14 Avril 2010)

Merci bien pour vos deux réponses!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------

J'obtiens un message d'erreur lorsque je veux l'installer et le programme se ferme tout seul... :S


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Lequel ?


----------



## Climaxxx (15 Avril 2010)

Il est trop long à copier... malheureusement...

Bizarrement ça fonctionne maintenant! Va-t-en comprendre... :S


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Ah oui moi aussi ce fut assez long, c'est un peu flippant d'ailleurs mais bon.


----------



## Climaxxx (16 Avril 2010)

D'ailleurs ça m'arrive avec plusieurs applications... Ce qui ne me rassure pas comme tu dis... Une idée sur ce que je peux faire?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Non ça ne me l'a fait que pour le thème, quelles genres d'applications ?


----------



## Climaxxx (18 Avril 2010)

Ca me le plante avec Macspeech, parfois GarageBand... Entourage... :S


----------

